# first class climber breaks wrist



## murphy4trees (Nov 4, 2004)

I heard that Pete Thomas, a well respected climber and former perpetual Penn-Del chapter climbing champ broke his wrist... No Details... think it happenned aloft though.

I might give him a call. I think we all like to hear the details on accidents, aspecially when its an experiemnced climber, so we can learn form the other guy's mistakes and gain a greater awareness on safety ourselves... I'll post the detaisl when I get them.

Hope he makes a full and speedy recovery!


----------

